# Tom Cruise, Paramount Stuios Split



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Cruise image damaged by conduct *

LOS ANGELES, California (Reuters) -- Paramount Pictures has cut its 14-year ties to
Tom Cruise's production company because of his off-screen behavior, the chairman
of the studio's parent company told the Wall Street Journal on Wednesday.

The remarks by Viacom Inc. Chairman Sumner Redstone signaled the end of one
of the most lucrative production deals commanded by an A-list Hollywood star and
followed other signs that Cruise's stature had been damaged by his conduct during
the past year.

More @ *CNN*.com

(As if anyone cares... )


----------

